# Superbowl!



## Blake Bowden (Jan 30, 2009)

Which team will win the Super Bowl?


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jan 30, 2009)

I would like to see the Cards win, though I'm not a fan of Warner, however..... the Steelers and Roth have been there. It will truly be an underdog story if AZ wins. I vote Steelers.


----------



## RJS (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm going Steelers!  Simple because everyone else in the house is going Cardinals.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## nick1368 (Jan 31, 2009)

going with the underdogs....


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Jan 31, 2009)

Cardinals all the way, I grew up in AZ and they are my boys! So go Cards!!!


----------



## david918 (Jan 31, 2009)

Have to go with the Steelers our SW's grandson Alan Faneca played with them for 7-8 yrs till signing with the Jets this past year so I kinda became a Steelers fan


----------

